# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  De pil voor/nadelen

## dotito

Graag had ik wat informatie gehad over de pil. 

Is namelijk dat ik iemand ben die heel heel veel last heeft van mijn menstruatie. Zowel daarvoor als daarna hevig bloedverlies, depri, alé noem maar op een hele waslijst. Als ik het uitreken zie ik de helft van de maand af van tante rooske. En met al de rest dat ik dan nog heb van kwalen is het soms geen leven meer.

Nu ben ik het aan overwegen om in de toekomst misschien de pil te nemen. De dokter heeft mij een lichte voorgeschreven microgynon 20 heeft iemand daar ervaring mee? Ik vroeg of er iets anders was andere hormonen, maar ze zei enige wat er bestaat is de pil. Wat krijg je dan als je in in u menopauze zit dat zijn toch ook hormonen of niet?


Klopt het dat je van de pil dik word en dat het zo ongezond is zoals de meeste dat zeggen? Ik zelf ben niet zo om die chemische pillen, tenzij het echt moet. Anders neem ik liever niets, of iets natuurlijk. 


Ik heb al van alles geprobeerd en niets helpt. De dokter zei vroeger als je bevallen bent, ben je van al die pijn verlost, ja salut zit er nog even hard mee. En moet zeggen als je al van je 10 jaar er mee sukkelt, ben ik het nu wel echt moe om zo af te zien.


Graag had ik wat tips/informatie gehad over de pilgebruik?


Alvast bedankt  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

heb je PB gestuurd,
voor anderen; femeston, hormonaal, constant doorslikken, wel voorbehoedsmiddelen gebruiken, want je kunt zwanger worden.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Bedankt voor je reactie lieverd :Wink:

----------

